# Women to Women...Tell me what you think.



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Only he knows why he's acting the way he is. You could go straight to the source--him--and ask him.

It's possible he blocked you because he wants nothing to do with you. Perhaps he wants to move on with his new life and doesn't want you to be a part of it or know anything about it. 

I'm not sure why your divorce has been ongoing 4 years. A judge will sign for the other party even if they don't respond or show up for the divorce. Happens all the time.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Some people just handle situations that way. They believe by ignoring an issue it will go away. It can be a coping mechanism for him. He seems to have health issues and is perhaps avoiding stressful situations. In his mind-set he knows you will solve the problem without bothering him.


----------



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Only he knows why he's acting the way he is. You could go straight to the source--him--and ask him.
> 
> It's possible he blocked you because he wants nothing to do with you. Perhaps he wants to move on with his new life and doesn't want you to be a part of it or know anything about it.
> 
> I'm not sure why your divorce has been ongoing 4 years. A judge will sign for the other party even if they don't respond or show up for the divorce. Happens all the time.


Hey Jellybean,
Thanks for responding. Have a bless day:smthumbup:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

All the "Why's" of him really, really do not matter. If they pop into your head, just blow them away like cobwebs. You are wasting energy wondering about his motives.... when in reality, his motives mean nothing to you anyway. 

Call it done.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well if you are so far removed from him, then it shouldn't matter whether he blocks you and who he's dating. 

If he still won't share his location/contact information with you, then you can file via "Divorce by publication."

You are both mutually responsible for delaying the divorce.


----------



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> All the "Why's" of him really, really do not matter. If they pop into your head, just blow them away like cobwebs. You are wasting energy wondering about his motives.... when in reality, his motives mean nothing to you anyway.
> 
> Call it done.


Hi SunnyT., that was well spoken. Right-On!:iagree:


----------

